# caiman set-up



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

hello people

im interested in getting a speckled caiman, iv kept all reptiles before, ciamans come through the business a couple of times a year but they are only kept in temp housing (couple days max)

would it be possible if you could post pics of your set-ups just to get a rough idea of what other people are doing ect ect


many thanks


chris


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Do yo have a DWAAL or would you be keeping through your pet shop licence?

Which species?


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Caz said:


> Do yo have a DWAAL or would you be keeping through your pet shop licence?
> 
> Which species?


 
speckled, and yes would be keeping through our licence

cheers


----------



## cooper reptile family (Jan 23, 2010)

love your site been looking for one like yours for a long long time


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

cooper reptile family said:


> love your site been looking for one like yours for a long long time


 
lol thank you:2thumb:


----------



## shytalk (Jan 9, 2010)

:lol2::lol2:
speckled caimen??????
its* SPECTACLED* if you dont know what they are called then you have done zero research therefore you shouldnt really br taking something like this on IMO


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

shytalk said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> speckled caimen??????
> its* SPECTACLED* if you dont know what they are called then you have done zero research therefore you shouldnt really br taking something like this on IMO


 
a slight spelling mistake.....

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&resnum=0&q=speckled%20caiman&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

taken from www.crocodilian.com
Of the six caimans, the most common species in the pet trade has traditionally been the spectacled caiman (Caiman crocodilus), which some dealers mistakenly call the "speckled caiman". The spectacled caiman gets its name from the prominent bony ridge that connects each eye orbit, giving it a bespectacled appearance.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

shytalk said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> speckled caimen??????
> its* SPECTACLED* if you dont know what they are called then you have done zero research therefore you shouldnt really br taking something like this on IMO


Chill out dude!

I've heard them be called that quite a few times aswel, speckled caiman that is.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

shytalk said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> speckled caimen??????
> its* SPECTACLED* if you dont know what they are called then you have done zero research therefore you shouldnt really br taking something like this on IMO


 
bit harsh wasnt it?


----------



## bigburms1983 (Dec 12, 2009)

*mr high and mighty*

if ur allowed to keep caimen i think people asking for advise thats fine dont be rude to people:bash:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

shytalk said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> speckled caimen??????
> its* SPECTACLED* if you dont know what they are called then you have done zero research therefore you shouldnt really br taking something like this on IMO


Easy tiger! Do *your* research first before you start criticising. There are often several common names for one species hence the use of linean nomenclature in the scientific world.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jade01 said:


> Chill out dude!
> 
> I've heard them be called that quite a few times aswel, speckled caiman that is.


which in all fairness is incorrect



paulrimmer69 said:


> bit harsh wasnt it?


proberbly:lol2:



bigburms1983 said:


> if ur allowed to keep caimen i think people asking for advise thats fine dont be rude to people:bash:


just because you have a PSL and are allowed to keep one doesnt mean you should without extensive research. i know of a reptile shop local to me who have a PSL and therefore could have a caimen but there knowledge of reptile husbandry is basic.



Paulusworm said:


> Easy tiger! Do *your* research first before you start criticising. There are often several common names for one species hence the use of linean nomenclature in the scientific world.


as stated above the term "speckled" is not a common name for a "spectacled"

I think what shytalker? was Questioning was the fact the OP got the name of the animal he is wanting to keep wrong, and at the risk of being shot down i agree with his sentiment. if you dont know the correct name for the animal then you cant have done enough research into actually keeping the animal. i posted the quote from www.crocodilian.com which pointed out the faux par but no one jumped down my throat why is this?


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> as stated above the term "speckled" is not a common name for a "spectacled"


A common name can describe many species, an example being the daddy long legs, and the reverse is also true. One species can have many different common names. The fact that the website you quoted mentions it would indicate that it is a commonly used, albeit incorrect, name hence my statement.




leecb0 said:


> i posted the quote from www.crocodilian.com which pointed out the faux par but no one jumped down my throat why is this?


Personally? My reason would be that you provided evidence to back up your statement. If you had leapt in with both feet and attempted to flame the OP in the same manner then my response would have been the same to you. The OP made a simple mistake which could have been pointed out in a far more diplomatic manner than that which was adopted by Shytalk.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Paulusworm said:


> A common name can describe many species, an example being the daddy long legs, and the reverse is also true. One species can have many different common names. The fact that the website you quoted mentions it would indicate that it is a commonly used, albeit incorrect, name hence my statement.
> Im still right though:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Personally? My reason would be that you provided evidence to back up your statement. If you had leapt in with both feet and attempted to flame the OP in the same manner then my response would have been the same to you. The OP made a simple mistake which could have been pointed out in a far more diplomatic manner than that which was adopted by Shytalk.


And here too:Na_Na_Na_Na:
:lol2:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> And here too:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> :lol2:


:lol2: Fair enough :lol2:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

right anyway...we are all talking about the same species

back to the point lol, does anyone have any set-up pics

cheers


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

..........i guess no one keeps this species lol


----------

